# Discussion on bleeding a diesel



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

We have a 1970 Ford 3000 diesel tractor. It has been run out of fuel two times in the past two years. the first time, it started after filling the fuel filter, bleeding at the injector pump and at the injectors.
It has no hand pump for the fuel, so the engine is cranked to operate the injector pump.
the last time it ran out of fuel, though, I made sure fuel was freely gravity feeding to the fuel filter and flowing at least a little to the injector pump (the filter slows down the gravity feed to a trickle, even with a new filter) and cracked the lines at the injectors. It produced only the smallest weep of fuel at the injector lines and there were tiny air bubbles in the fuel. No amount of cranking and assuring the fuel was reaching the injector pump would produce a stream of fuel at the injector. In desperation I tried ether and it fired right up. Since then, it has kind of mysteriously quit running periodically, even though there is enough fuel. I have gotten it running again with the ether trick, but it has gotten to the point that it is quitting more frequently. 
I have been assuming there is a problem with air getting into the injector pump, but as I write all the symptoms, I'm beginning to think I need to recheck for a plugged fuel line or water in the fuel.
I will have to wait to try anything, though, cause the tractor is full of straight biodiesel, and it's cold out, so it's gelled. (It was still relatively warm out the last time it quit running and we haven't needed it in a couple of months). I'll need to wait for a warm day to cut the fuel with petrodiesel and run it through the system in order to be able to use it on cold days...but ideas in the meantime would be appreciated.

K, that's it.
ray


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

most of the new diesel filters are reactive to water....if enough water enters the filter, fuel nor water will flow through it....maybe try a new filter


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

raymilosh
IMO, when the tractor ceased running there is trash in the fuel tank itself. This trash is covering the exit to the fuel line leading to the filter. Remove the line feeding to the filter at the filter. Use a tubing wrench as the nut will round over with a boxend. Watch how much fuel exits. Then get a short length of rubber tubing that will snugly fit over the tube with the nut slide back up the line. With your mouth blow very hard to force the fuel that is in the line back into the tank. Then watch how much fuel will come out the metal fuel line. Be prepared as it will be a lot. You have rust and trash in the tank. I know a fix other than coating the inside of the tank once you make this determination.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

If the fuel tank is not too large you can do a decent job of cleaning trash out of it by making a venturi pump. 

Get a length of plastic garden hose long enough to reach from the bottom of the tank (and all corners of the tank) to the bottom of a can or tub large enough to hold whatever fuel is in the tank. 

Next get an airsupply (tank or compressor) and an air gun with a long nose. Punch a hole in the hose so that you can insert the nozzle of the air gun and run it several inches down the hose toward the can that will receive the fuel and trash from the tank. 

When you have the hose in the receiving can and the other end in the tank, turn on the air. It will suck the fuel out of the tank and blow it out with some force into the receiving can. by moving the tank end of the hose around you can suck out fuel, water and trash. Since these air guns have a trigger on them you can easily control the pump. 

The trash and water in the fuel will settle to the bottom of the receiving tank and the good fuel can be picked back up. You can pour it back into the fuel tank and wash that tank as many times as you want before you are done. This will get rid of accumulations of rust, dirt, water and any trash that gets into the tank when being filled. Surprising what falls into a tank when the cap is off while someone fills the tank. Bug parts, leaf debris, etc. 

Don't do this in an enclosed shop, and don't play with fire at the same time.

Ox


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

dbl post


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Ray, I have a 73 ford 3000 and the above is correct. It will stop or nearly stop on a regular basis. I just disconnect the line from the tank to the fuel tank and blow air from my air tank or compressor through the line into the tank. It then runs for a week or two and clogs again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If it's like my MF 175 , there's a fine mesh screen filter on the end of the fuel line inside the tank. If it gets clogged, the tractor will run a few minutes and then die out.

Drain your tank and disconnect the fuel line to get access to the filter. 
I use the fuel line and primer bulb from an outboard motor to siphon the fuel out, and run it through a filtered funnel into a diesel container


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Here is a helpful hint. On tractors with trashy/rusty fuel tanks remove the outlet valve. On the valve that you removed install a barbed fitting on the inside diameter hole in the valve and JB weld the barb fitting in place. On the barbed fitting install a fuel hose, several feet long, that is less than the OD of the threaded part of the outlet valve. Locate an inline fuel filter for a lawn mower that has a barbed fitting will fit inside the fuel line that you installed on the barbed fitting. Mount the fuel line on the barbed fitting that is JB welded and slide the line into the tank through the outlet hole in the tank and the tighten the outlet valve. Through the filler cap on the fuel tank using a wire fish the hose out and install the inline filer into the hose and drop same into the fuel tank. This inline filter will stop the trash from entering into the line feeding the manual fuel pump/filter. If you later experience a problem you can fish the inline filter out through the filler port in the fuel tank and change the filter. Works great!


----------



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

I got the tractor fixed and also figured out why the fuels supply has been poor...Now the tractor runs fine!
The fuel supply form the tank was plugged, so I just blew backwards to clear it.That fixed the first stoppage (albeit temporarily), but the fuel wasn't flowing out of the filter hardly at all, so I decided to replace the filter. When I pulled off the old one, the aluminum top of the fuel filter tore off and stayed lodged up in the housing where the filter seats. When I pulled it off, I could see that there was *another one * up there. And it had been crushed such that it restricted the fuel flow. When I pulled that one off, it had years of accumulated rust on it that had helped further restrict the fuel. I pulled it off. Now the fuel supply is a steady stream and the tractor runs fine. WOO HOO. (This problem has plagued me for 1 year and 2 months...the tractor has been finicky and unreliable due to the poor fuel supply.) 
I am so glad I posted and got the advice I did. I plan to install the internal tank filter as Agman suggested, and to vacuum out the tank as Oxankle suggested,too. Those are both brilliant ideas. In the mean time, I'll clear the line as needed by blowing backwards.


----------



## HardwoodMN69 (Jul 21, 2017)

agmantoo said:


> Here is a helpful hint. On tractors with trashy/rusty fuel tanks remove the outlet valve. On the valve that you removed install a barbed fitting on the inside diameter hole in the valve and JB weld the barb fitting in place. On the barbed fitting install a fuel hose, several feet long, that is less than the OD of the threaded part of the outlet valve. Locate an inline fuel filter for a lawn mower that has a barbed fitting will fit inside the fuel line that you installed on the barbed fitting. Mount the fuel line on the barbed fitting that is JB welded and slide the line into the tank through the outlet hole in the tank and the tighten the outlet valve. Through the filler cap on the fuel tank using a wire fish the hose out and install the inline filer into the hose and drop same into the fuel tank. This inline filter will stop the trash from entering into the line feeding the manual fuel pump/filter. If you later experience a problem you can fish the inline filter out through the filler port in the fuel tank and change the filter. Works great!


Hi Agman - just ran across your post, I am having the same problem and I like your solution. My tractor is up at our hunting land so I cannot access the fuel valve to check the size barb needed ... do you remember the size? I was hoping to add the filter on my next trip ... hate the taste of diesel and need to blow it back about every 45 minutes ... not close to any hardware stores at the cabin so was planning on getting what I needed before I head up. 
Appreciate Your Help!


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

on my massey 180 I replaced the tank valve with one that had the external screen in stead of the internal screen. It has a screen with a glass bowl. I keep extra screens and bowl gasket. I have seen the bowl about half full of sediment. Shut fuel off clean it and put it back. tractor supply had it and extra screens. Just drain your tank first.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

My case 585 petcock gets plugged occasionally... Close and open it a couple of times and it's OK... I need to drain the tank....

On priming it cut in an Oreilys Electric fuel pump along time ago... It's not wired in.... But when one of us does run it out it's a small matter to prime it... A couple of wire nuts and open the filer bleeders whallaaa.... Fuel where I need it. In hook wires and wait till.next time.


----------

